# Ballast box on ih b250



## VT_IH250 (Apr 10, 2017)

So I have a 1958 international b250 with a loader, the thing is a beast to steer but I noticed that it's better if I relieve the front axle of some weight by putting the bucket on the ground. Is it worth getting a ballast box for the 3pt to try and counter act the weight of the loader or is this tractor just never going to steer any better regardless of what I do? I'm also thinking about buying a new (reman) steering box at the same time because all the seals are shot in mine. Thanks in advance and please direct me to a thread if one is already out there. This app said it couldn't find anything under "ballast box."

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Do a web search for a three point counter weight. Plans, pictures, etc. are out there.


----------



## VT_IH250 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks rc, will 400lbs make a noticeable difference in the steering, and could it hold more like 800lbs on a regular basis? I don't want to over tax the 3pt system. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

VT_IH250 said:


> Thanks rc, will 400lbs make a noticeable difference in the steering, and could it hold more like 800lbs on a regular basis? I don't want to over tax the 3pt system.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tractor Forum mobile app


___________________________________________________________

Your lift can handle 800 lbs with no problem. You could also lift the ballast up, and chain it to relieve the load from the lift.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The capacity of the three point is 1030 kg or 2270 lb.


----------



## VT_IH250 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thank you both RC and Harvey! I think I'm gonna get a ballast box and see how much it helps before I buy a new steering box. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

